# american wars...what flashlights did the soldiers carry?



## hron61 (Dec 20, 2009)

i was curious about what flashlights the us soldiers used during all the different wars. and today in iraq, what is the military issued flashlight? 
and if any of our soldiers are reading this...thank you and god bless you.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.send.com/product.php?id=128119&list=227?ovchn=FRO&ovcpn=SendFRO&ovcrn=&ovtac=CMP

There's one from the Civil War.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow, with that civil war latern, im guessing he could not see the enemy but the enemy would see his target, all lit up. not good for the soldier holding it.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 20, 2009)

WWII and Vietnam:

http://www.olive-drab.com/od_soldiers_gear_flashlight.php


----------



## Mag317 (Dec 20, 2009)

Saw this in LRI website.
http://www.laughingrabbitinc.com/documents/Leatherneck.jpg


----------



## DanTSX (Dec 20, 2009)

Amazing how far we have come!

What is even more interesting is that military flashlights had not changed much at all since WWII until recently! Of course SF came in during the 1980's "Laser Products" era, but that was a due to the needs of police agencies rather than the military.

Typically, you see high-technology being driven by an initial military need that is later developed for civilian applications. (i.e. microwaves, transistors, computers, etc). I suppose that it is possible that military needs emphasized operations in a LACK of light. And it is due to this understanding that there had been developments in night vision and large-scale illumination (flares).

Until recently, close-quarters battles were not a big part of military doctrine for the USA, and hence the need for compact illumination was not a .mil need. I do think that SF has done a great job with coming up with really great and beneficial products from the military such as the small helmet-mounted lights and the Nitrolon series of lights (which I believe were developed to lower costs for defense-contract bidding). Today, you can see the benefit of SF gaining military contracts as they have introduced IR LEDs and increasingly powerful weapon mounted lights. As the military continues to contract with SF, one can only expect more developments. One area that you DO see right now is the use of IR LED beacons on "good guys" so that soldiers in firefights at night, don't accidentally shoot one of their buddies. This is a neat "IFF" feature that is going to save lives

What I would only expect to replace the old anglehead lights of the past would probably be something along the lines of a G2L with maybe 3 output settings, a fixed reflector optimized for flood and throw, with an LED that emits in the IR range. Specifically, I would expect it to be a development of the new nitrolon lights aimed at firefighters. The next development that I would expect, would be employment of the new multi-color LEDs to offer switching from white, to red, to IR only.

I have to toot my own horn on my predictions as when asked "what is the future of LEDs" thread last year, I was the first, and maybe only person to predict the development of multiple color LEDs on one die.  I was pretty stoked to see them come out with the Quark RGB a few months back.

Additionally, I believe that investment and development of "green" technologies will drive LED tech even further. Right now, it is the demand for flat TV's that is driving the core technology behind the bulbs.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 20, 2009)

oh yes i was a tot when my dad was in vietnam and i remember those angled flashlights and they werent too bright but they sure fun to play with. never did have any colored lenses though. 
but getting back to subject... i see many manufactuers listing the lights that meets the demands of the military but what is the actual military issued light of today? i've searched but i've yet to find info. plus im thinking that each soldier has a choice of their own preference.


----------



## wwglen (Dec 20, 2009)

USMC just starting issuing Streamlight Sidewinders gor general use.

Surefire of various types are unit issued for specific needs.

wwglen


----------



## hron61 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow, just went to streamlight site and some specs for the light are 1/2 watt led (white) with 20 lumens and a run time of 7.5 hours. im thinking 20 lumens vs some of whats available. it is a very impressive looking light thats for sure.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 20, 2009)

Speaking for the Army, we don't have a uniform issue flashlight - when new troops come through, they get a generic gear issue: ACUs, boots, duffel bag and so on, but flashlights are not part of that issue.

When the troops get to their new units, the individual unit may issue out supplementary gear like Gerbers, knives, flashlights, but that's highly individualized by unit.

When I went to BCT, the DIs did not tell us to buy anything. However, it was _strongly encouraged_ that we buy a flashlight - of course, the only thing available to us to buy were the old Fulton Angleheads.

That said, the Army has started "certifying" gear approved for use - not endorsed or recommended, but meets the criteria for use by Soldiers (mind you, I have no idea how they do their testing, but check out "US Army Family of Flashlights" on Google).

-Trevor


----------



## Harv (Dec 20, 2009)

I grew up in the Army when all you had was the Plastic GI angled flashlight that ran off two BA-30's (.Mil version of the Dcell) The Army did not have a dedicated weapon light until SOCOM issued the SOPMOD 1 kit in the mid 90's.

It consisted of a lot of stuff like IR lasers and NVG's and a White light that could be added onto the rail system that replaced the hand guards on a M4-A1 carbine. Surefire made the MU series Weapon lights that had a mount with two large knurled knobs that you used to attach it to a rail. That light still continues to be the primary issue weapon light for the U.S. Army.

Now with RFI (Rapid Fielding initiative )instead of the .Mil trying to design there own stuff, they buy off the shelf gear that can be quickly issued to the troops as they deploy.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 21, 2009)

whatever they used, its probably not LEDs


----------



## sed6 (Dec 21, 2009)

When I deployed to Bosnia I was issued the standard anglehead Incan light. Everyone had one and no one knew there was anything better to be had, myself included.


----------



## hron61 (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for replying. interesting reading. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 21, 2009)

DanTSX said:


> I suppose that it is possible that military needs emphasized operations in a LACK of light.



I was totally thinking that to, until recently. A military customer starting asking about 'silly powerful' handhelds. 
When I inquired as to the purpose, I got a lesson in night time helo extraction.


----------



## frank777 (Dec 21, 2009)

I think quite a few in Iraq are using Surefires and Novatac's. I've seen quite a few on eBay stating "used in Iraq".

Here is a very interesting story from Surefire's web site:

**************************************

L4 a Lifesaver in IED Explosion 

It was a pitch-black, quiet night, and I was under the cover of a burned-out house. I saw what appeared to be an iPod and assumed it had been dropped by one of my fellow soldiers. Well, it wasn't an iPod; it was an IED (improvised explosive device). 

I remember a bright, white light flashing, and waking up several hours later with a wall on top of me. I was 99% covered and stuck, except for my free right arm. I could not see and could barely breathe, but I could hear what I thought were drones passing by overhead and other units passing by. But I couldn't make a sound. Then I remembered that my SureFire L4 LumaMax® was on my belt. 

After 10 minutes of painful wiggling, I was able to reach my L4 with my right hand. My head was split wide open, my nose was nearly completely off my face, so I couldn't get enough air, and I was quickly passing out, but I was able to click my L4 on and off several times before losing consciousness. It was enough to get me noticed by the drone passing over me. Roughly 20 minutes later, I was rescued and extricated from under a ton of debris. 

Now, 197 stitches later, I'm back home recuperating and rehabilitating. The hundred-plus dollars I spent on my L4 was worth every penny. This is a life-saving tool. My only regret is that, after I passed out, I dropped my L4 and lost it forever. But I'm already saving up for a new one and hope to rejoin my unit in a few weeks. 

God bless America, God bless The Corps, and God bless SureFire! 

Gunny David M. 
Piscataway, NJ


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 21, 2009)

Vietnam = Fulton MX991/U


----------



## TMedina (Dec 21, 2009)

Army's Family of Flashlights and Certified Team Soldier Gear.

Edited to add: That's part of what prompted the RFI program - troops were quick to buy stuff to make their lives easier and even mission-essential gear, much faster than the standard Army procurement channels.

-Trevor


----------



## hron61 (Dec 21, 2009)

im loving the angled fulton mx-991/u light. im not a modder but im wondering how hard it would be to turn it into an led light? anyone want to give me some tips on what parts to use? i would love to make that my first flashlight mod. :thumbsup:
i will start a seperate thread about it. if you have tips, please post them there. thanks


----------



## Goat (Dec 21, 2009)

During my tour in Korea 1984-85 we used the old angle head with a red lens , during Desert Storm it was the mini-mag . I still wish I had my desert camo mini-mag just for old times sake .


----------



## ergotelis (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys this belongs to general flashlight discussion and not only here in led flashlights


----------



## berry580 (Dec 21, 2009)

if he survived, i have confidence that any aluminium flashlight over $50 would probably have survived in an operable state too. nothing spectacular.


frank777 said:


> I think quite a few in Iraq are using Surefires and Novatac's. I've seen quite a few on eBay stating "used in Iraq".
> 
> Here is a very interesting story from Surefire's web site:
> 
> ...





ergotelis said:


> Guys this belongs to general flashlight discussion and not only here in led flashlights


+1
i get this feeling that some people considers LED flashlight forum as the "default" flashlight forum


----------



## TMedina (Dec 21, 2009)

berry580 said:


> if he survived, i have confidence that any aluminium flashlight over $50 would probably have survived in an operable state too. nothing spectacular.



Maybe, maybe not. But stories like that one build Surefire's reputation. 

And you can bet he told every last one of his buddies, not counting the recovery crew who found him and anyone they might have told afterward.

-Trevor


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2009)

berry580 said:


> if he survived, i have confidence that any aluminium flashlight over $50 would probably have survived in an operable state too. nothing spectacular.


 
I don't think you'll find too many individuals wishing to test out that theory.


----------



## berry580 (Dec 21, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I don't think you'll find too many individuals wishing to test out that theory.


Maybe i should have said "*many* aluminium flashlight over $50" instead of "any aluminium flashlight over $50 would probably have survived in an operable state too." would be more agreeable.

Anyway, your call.


----------



## Phyltre (Dec 21, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I don't think you'll find too many individuals wishing to test out that theory.



You're right, we need more light torture threads around here. I was shocked by how much abuse the Fenix TK40 took.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2009)

berry580 said:


> Maybe i should have said "*many* aluminium flashlight over $50" instead of "any aluminium flashlight over $50 would probably have survived in an operable state too." would be more agreeable.
> 
> Anyway, your call.


 
If I had the money and the time, I wouldn't mind torture testing some lights. But blowing them up might be a bit problematic.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the Gerber infinities were being issued, at least a few years back, by some units. There was even a government version of the light. Also the Petzl Tikka and Tikka XP had some versions that were specialized for military use. I think all of those saw some use in the middle east. These would be for task use, not as weapon lights, of course.


----------



## gorn (Dec 21, 2009)

My son was just home on leave from Afghanistan. He has done a tour in Iraq and wasn't issued any light at all. He told me in Afghanistan they are issued LazerBrite light sticks and Energizer hardcase tactical angle head lights.


----------



## Benson (Dec 21, 2009)

DanTSX said:


> I have to toot my own horn on my predictions as when asked "what is the future of LEDs" thread last year, I was the first, and maybe only person to predict the development of multiple color LEDs on one die.  I was pretty stoked to see them come out with the Quark RGB a few months back.


Except, of course, that the MC-E is a quad-die emitter, so RGB+W makes exactly one color per die, not multiple. :shakehead


----------



## berry580 (Dec 21, 2009)

Phyltre said:


> You're right, we need more light torture threads around here. I was shocked by how much abuse the Fenix TK40 took.


its just a flashlight, not a laptop. besides the lens, IMO there's not that much areas that can fail easily.


----------



## DevilPig (Dec 21, 2009)

I was issued one of the angled D-cell lights in boot camp when I joined the Marines in '02. 

And as someone has mentioned before, I'm wondering if theres anyway to take this pretty useless light into something decent....hmm


----------



## hron61 (Dec 22, 2009)

yes there is a couple ways to turn the military angle light into a usefull light. i have started a thread about it and members have responded with many options. thanks guys. its in this topic and its starts out, i want to convert old fulton...


----------



## TMedina (Dec 22, 2009)

This _should_ work - the Terralux LED adaption module - if you note in the description, it comes with both flange and screw bases.

The Fulton Angle uses a screw base, if memory serves - so it should fit with a minimum of fuss, but I can't swear to it.

-Trevor


----------



## wwglen (Dec 22, 2009)

hron61 said:


> wow, just went to streamlight site and some specs for the light are 1/2 watt led (white) with 20 lumens and a run time of 7.5 hours. im thinking 20 lumens vs some of whats available. it is a very impressive looking light thats for sure.



The issued version is the C4 one (50 lumens 5.5 hours).

wwglen


----------



## cal..45 (Dec 27, 2009)

the best equipped soldier is the one who cares him/herself about the stuff they might need. i'm a civillian but train alot with US and international coalition forces for afghanistan and kosovo. those guys are always surpised when i show them my big bag of gagdgets, some laugh at it first but after a while they realize how useful such things are in the field (usually they get a "shopping list of recommendations" from me then) ....


cheers


----------



## FlashKat (Dec 27, 2009)

The electrical components could fail, the tailcap switch could fail if cheaply made, the LED if it is not mounted properly.


berry580 said:


> its just a flashlight, not a laptop. besides the lens, IMO there's not that much areas that can fail easily.


----------



## TMedina (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually, there's a lot that can fail depending on the complexity of the light and the abuse it's subjected to.

Lights mounted to weapons suffer from vibration and shock because of recoil. Prolonged exposure to cold, heat and/or humidity. Iraqi moon dust. Being dropped, banged and generally abused.

I will be the first to admit that the average user doesn't have that problem with their equipment - but there are enough people who do to create a niche market.

-Trevor


----------

